# Spieletest - Civilization 5 Test: Forderndes Strategie-Meisterwerk mit Innovationsmangel



## AndreasBertits (21. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,775246


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (21. September 2010)

Ich "zieh" mir grad die Demo bei STEAM, bin mal gespannt wie sich das neue Civ anfühlt. Das Spiel ist natürlich auch schon vorbestellt, aber bei Amazon - die waren günstiger^^


----------



## Miatapower (21. September 2010)

Bin mir au grad die Demo am ziehen im Steam, habs zwar schon im Steam gekauft und vorausgeladen kann aber nicht bis Freitag warten


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. September 2010)

Demo war mit 100 Zügen ein wenig knapp bemessen, aber zumindest der neue Kampfmodus war schon einmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## AjantisII (21. September 2010)

erscheint civ5 auch für konsole? 
wenn ich mir die Oberfläche anschaue hab ich irgendwie den Eindruck...alles schön große bunte Buttons,  viele wichtige Anzeige fehlen oder man bekommt die Infos erst wenn man auf den Tooltip wartet...irgendwie gefällt es mir nicht 
Wieso bekomm ich nicht wie bisher in einem übersichtlichen Fenster Erfahrungspunkte, Level, Bonus durch Gelände, Regeneration auf dem aktuellen Feld ect angezeigt?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob Steam PFLICHT ist? Hab keinen Bock, die Demo zu spielen (weil ich auch nicht warten kann   ) und dann die Vollversion "unnötig" mit dem Account zu verknüpfen... ^^ 


@Test: "_Warum jedoch Bergbau benötigt wird, um Wälder abholzen zu können, bleibt wohl ein Mysterium._" => ist doch klar! Erst mit Bergbau im weiteren Sinne gibt es die Möglichkeit, Metall herzustellen, und erst dann kann man auch wirklich eine größere Zahl Äxte/Sägen herstellen - mit Steinäxten Wälder abholzen oder mit den 1-2 Äxten pro 1000 Einwohnern, die man auch ohne Bergbaukenntnisse aus zufällig gefundenen "externen" Eisenerz.-Brocken herstellen könnte, kann man vlt mal nen Baum fällen, aber keine Wälder abholzen   zudem brauchte man vor Bergbauzeiten wiederum auch nicht so viel Holz, da hatte man genug Baumaterial aus Fundholz + Lehm&co, und großartig Öfen befeuern musste man auch nicht, als man noch keine Metalle gefördert hat - das geht also ein stückweit hand in hand. 

man müßte da an sich schon eher sagen: erst mit Abholzen dürfte es an sich die ersten Schiffe geben, die nicht nur am Fluß entlangfahren können... ^^ 



Allgemein isses aber halt immer so, dass man Kompromisse machen muss. Würde man nur REIN logische Tech-Ketten machen, dann wär es oft zu linear, da man anstatt 6 Techs, die man als nächstes erforschen kann, strenggenommen nur 2 Techs rein logisch wirklich erforschen können müßte. Oder umgekehrt: wenn man zu früh/leicht eine Tech erforschen könnte, wäre das auch unlogisch/unrealistisch.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (21. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob Steam PFLICHT ist? Hab keinen Bock, die Demo zu spielen (weil ich auch nicht warten kann   ) und dann die Vollversion "unnötig" mit dem Account zu verknüpfen... ^^ [...]


Ja, STEAM wird benötigt, es nutzt zum Beispiel das Erfahrungspunktesystem (achievements) von STEAM und die STEAM-Cloud für die Savegames.


----------



## totman (21. September 2010)

Nur noch bis Freitag....


----------



## Vidaro (21. September 2010)

@ Herbboy

ja es muss einmal aktiviert werden über steam danach kann man es offline spielen!
Ansonsten braucht man es nicht der rest wie zb Steam Cloud ist optional


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

o.k, das mit dem online-Sein würde mich ja nicht stören, aber wenn steam nur optional wäre und man es auch ohne installieren und starten könnte, dann könnte man es leichter... ach was: wer will denn CIV verkaufen wollen?


----------



## DrBrot (21. September 2010)

Endlich die Demo spielen.


----------



## Alkatei (21. September 2010)

In irgendeiner Preview habe ich glaube ich mal gelesen im neusten Civ würden die Szenarien rausfliegen..ist es dabei geblieben?


----------



## Vorion (21. September 2010)

Wenn die Zeitrahmen weiter so sind wie im Vorgänger sind Jahreszeiten denkbar schlecht umzusetzen...was soll man denn in einem 20 Jahre Abschnitt für Jahreszeiten haben?!

Soll man jetzt geschätzt 400 Spielzüge von 4000 BC bis 3800 BC verbringen, damit man Sommer und Winter hat und dann, um in der Skalierung zu bleiben, ab 1900 rum ist 1 Spielzug = 1 Tag?

" Warum jedoch Bergbau benötigt wird, um Wälder abholzen zu können"
Liegt wohl daran, dass es sich mit einem Beil mit Metallklinge leichter hacken lässt, als mit einer Holzklinge. Fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. September 2010)

die demo stürzt öfters ab


----------



## satchmo (21. September 2010)

Die Demo gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Das Spiel lässt sich hervorragend bedienen. Die Zivilopädie ist meiner Volltextsuche ausgestattet - klasse.

Grafik, Sound und Gameplay überzeugen mich bisher. Allerdings verliert man bei den Stadtstaaten nach Zahlungen und/oder Geschenken viel zu schnell wieder den Einfluss. Bug oder Feature? So gefällt es jdenfalls nicht. Nach einer 500 Gold Zahlung hat der Einfluss genau 2 Runden gehalten...

Ich freue mich auf die Vollversion. Civ 5 wird bei mir Civ IV ablösen - das steht wohl schon jetzt fest.


----------



## Fabsun (21. September 2010)

Vorion schrieb:


> " Warum jedoch Bergbau benötigt wird, um Wälder abholzen zu können"
> Liegt wohl daran, dass es sich mit einem Beil mit Metallklinge leichter hacken lässt, als mit einer Holzklinge. Fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich Steinklinge. Holz auf Holz funzt wohl nicht so toll.
Man kann sicher mit einer Steinaxt einen Baum fällen, aber im großen Stil abzuholzen, wird sicherlich schwierig.
Von daher finde ich es sehr sinnvoll, dass man erstmal metall braucht, um so eine Aktion ausführen zu können.


----------



## cosmo76 (21. September 2010)

Sorry, die Qualität des Tests ist einfach mangelhaft. Wichtige Neuerungen werden einfach unterschlagen ( z.B. Infrastruktur verursacht nun Kosten, was eine völlig andere Planung als in den allten Civs nötig macht), Streichung einiger Features der alten Teile ebenfalls ( z.B.  Religion. Umweltverschmutzung und leider auch die Stadtansicht). Beim lesen des Test kommt es einem vor ,als hätte es kaum Änderungen zu Teil 4 gegeben.  Wenn ihr davon ausgeht, das sich ein potentieller Käufer schon im Vorraus über Änderungen informiert hat, dann klascht doch einfach gleich nur die Wertung hin und gut ist. Ich meine eine Auflistung aller Änderungen zum Vorgänger ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## wingo80 (21. September 2010)

satchmo schrieb:


> Die Demo gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Das Spiel lässt sich hervorragend bedienen. Die Zivilopädie ist meiner Volltextsuche ausgestattet - klasse.
> 
> Grafik, Sound und Gameplay überzeugen mich bisher. Allerdings verliert man bei den Stadtstaaten nach Zahlungen und/oder Geschenken viel zu schnell wieder den Einfluss. Bug oder Feature? So gefällt es jdenfalls nicht. Nach einer 500 Gold Zahlung hat der Einfluss genau 2 Runden gehalten...


  Es gibt wohl eine Politk, die Du erforschen kannst, die das verbessert. Sicherlich hängt es auch von dem Stadtstadt ab...


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2010)

Bin schon gespannt auf das Spiel - hab damals den 1. Teil gespielt und seitdem keines mehr aus der Reihe.

Habs aber schon vorbestellt und freu mich drauf


----------



## Pope (22. September 2010)

Eine Zwangsaktivierung über STEAM kommt mir nicht in die Einkaufstüte.


----------



## Ivan1914 (22. September 2010)

Was für ein grausamer Test, mal ganz abgesehen von Fehlern wie "man startet im Jahr 40.000 b.C. - also als halber Schimpanse auf dem Baum" ... Wie einer meiner Vorredner bereits sagte, ein Vergleich zu Civ 4 (mit zumindest einigen Änderungsbeispielen) aufzulisten hätte nicht geschadet. Aber Aussagen wie: "willste größte Seemacht sein, spiel England und wennde lieber auf Land dackelst nimm Deutschland" lässt darauf schliessen, dass der gute Herr Bertits zum ersten mal an einem Klassiker wie Civ sitzt oder das Spiel einfach nicht versteht. Als eingefleischter Civilization Fan der ersten Stunde muss ich brechen, wenn ich den Test lese. 

Aber immerhin, es wurde "getestet" und die Wertung sicherheitshalber dem globalen Standard angepasst. Hut ab. Wenn man auf Wikipedia "Kompetenz" nachschlägt, kommt ein Link zu pcgames.de


----------



## LordSaddler (22. September 2010)

Ich zocke normalerweise keine Strategie-Spiele, aber habe mir die Demo trotzdem mal gesaugt.
Das Spiel macht wirklich ziemlich viel Spaß und sofort süchtig.   
Bin nun schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich es mir holen soll oder nicht. Im Moment bin ich etwas knapp bei Kasse.. schwere Entscheidung. 

Auf jeden Fall kann ich sagen: Egal ob ihr Strategie mögt oder nicht, schaut es euch einfach mal an.


----------



## wipeout (22. September 2010)

Mir scheint als hätte der werte Tester einerseits das Handbuch ( www.2kgames.com/manual/civ5/ ) nicht durchgelesen und andererseits nur die 100 Runden Demo gespielt.

Zum Kritikpunkt "Echte Neuerungen fehlen" :

Die Einführung von Hexfeldern und verbieten von Einheitenstaplen sowie echter Fernkampf und indirektes Feuer verlangt ein völlig anderes taktisches Verhalten.
Eroberte Städte müssen nicht (sofort) ins eigene Reich integriert werden, unter gewissen Umständen kann man sich diese integration auch nicht gleich leisten.
Das System der strategischen Ressoucen wurde stark überarbeitet, auch die "Regierungsformen" wurden überholt. Die Art und Weise wie die Stadtfelder bearbeiten werden können wurde auch etwas geändert.

Also wenn die oben genannten Beispiele als keine Neuerungen gelten, dann, so scheint mir, dürfte der Tester erst mit den Neuerungen zufrieden sein, wenn ich man bei den Schlachten selbst in Ego-Perspektive mitmachen kann.


Zum Kritikpunkt "Teilweise merkwürdige Forschungsketten":

Mit Forschungsketten ist das so eine Sache. Was braucht man denn wirklich um etwas neues Erfinden zu können? Die Erfindung der CD wäre auch möglich gewesen, ohne das jemals jemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre, eine Spirale in eine Vinyl scheibe zu pressen.
Gäbe es auf der Welt keine (brauchbaren) Tiere die man in einer Schlacht reiten kann, gäbe esunter Umständen auch keine Speer- bzw. Lanzenträger, aber der Panzer wäre vielleicht trotzdem erfunden worden.
Logisch wird ein Forschungsbaum in keinem Computerspiel sein, dazu gibt es einfach viel zu viele Interpretationsmöglichkeiten welche Erfindungen zwingend(!) notwendig sind, damit irgendjemandem etwas gänzlich neues einfällt.


Zum Kritikpunkt "Keine Möglichkeit, ein persönliches Reich aufzubauen":

Ich muß da ehrlich sagen, ich Verstehe nicht worauf der Tester da genau anspielt.
Wenn ich mit meiner Armee ganze Zivilisationen vom Antlitz der Erde fege kommt mir das schon wie mein persönliches Reich vor, welches meiner totale Kontrolle steht.
Weiters ist es ohne nennenswerte Moddingfähigkeiten möglich ganz eigene Völker zu erschaffen, andere zu ändern, die Leader-Boni zu tauschen, usw usf.



Das waren halt mal meine Gedanken zum Test. Ich geh jetzt weiter auf die Vollversion warten, damit ich mein unübersichtlich großes, die ganze Welt umspannendes Reich erschaffen.


mfg,
Max


----------



## AndreasBertits (22. September 2010)

wipeout schrieb:


> Mir scheint als hätte der werte Tester einerseits das Handbuch ( www.2kgames.com/manual/civ5/ ) nicht durchgelesen und andererseits nur die 100 Runden Demo gespielt.
> 
> Zum Kritikpunkt "Echte Neuerungen fehlen" :
> 
> ...


Hallo Max,

klar gibt es Neuerungen in Civ 5. Meine Kritik dahingehen bezieht sich jedoch auf das Spiel in seiner Gesamtheit. Ich hätte mir grundlegendere Änderungen gewünscht. Hexfelder sind schön und gut und bieten ein neues Kampfsystem mit anderer Taktik. Dadurch ändert sich aber nichts Grundlegendes am Spiel. Einem 08/15-Shooter wirft man vor, ständig nur dasselbe abzuliefern, egal, ob ein neues Kampfsystem integriert ist, bei dem man z.B. in Deckung gehen kann. Viele fanden es beispielsweise auch öde, in Bioshock 2 wieder in Rapture unterwegs zu sein und kaum große Neuerungen am Spiel zu haben. Civilization V ist der mittlerweile FÜNFTE Teil der Reihe, die seit 19 Jahren dasselbe Schema bietet. Das macht noch immer Spaß, klar. Deswegen auch die 88er-Wertung. Trotzdem fehlt mir die Evolution in der Spielereihe, etwas, was die Serie wirklich nach vorn gebracht hätte. So trippelt sie nur Milimeter für Milimeter nach vorne anstatt mal einen großen Sprung zu wagen - wie auch immer der aussehen mag. Civ 5 ist super, keine Frage, aber nach 19 Jahren würde ich gerne mal wieder einen AHA-Effekt in der Serie erleben.

Die Produktionsketten sind größtenteils logisch und schlüssig aufgebaut. Aber genau deswegen fallen einem solche Dinge wie "Bergbau fürs Wälder abholzen" umso mehr auf und sorgen für ein Stirnrunzeln.

Wegen des persönlichen Reiches: Ich will "Andreas mächtiges Imperium" spielen und nicht Montezumas oder Napoleons Reich. In Civ 5 komme ich mir wie ein Handlanger einer unsterblichen historischen Führungspersönlichkeit vor, anstatt mein eigenes Reich zu verwalten. Das nagt für mich stark an der Atmosphäre.
Damit kann man sich abfinden - ABER: wieso hat man dann hier nicht eine der von mir "geforderten" Evolutionspunkte angesetzt und beispielsweise RPG-Elemente eingeführt, durch welche diese Persönlichkeit über die Zeit mehr Fähigkeiten erhält, die meinem Reich zugute kommt.
Der Sinn, eine historische Persönlichkeit anstatt mein eigenes Reich spielen zu können, erschließt sich mir einfach bis jetzt noch immer nicht. Wieso ich nicht einfach meinen Namen eingeben und mir vielleicht ein paar der Eigenschaften aussuchen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## paragnost (22. September 2010)

IOhne eine Bewertung für das Spiel abgeben zu wollen, fühle ich mich nach dem Lesen dieses Reviews genötigt einen Kommentar abzugeben. Ich gehe sogar noch weiter als wipeout (vorheriger Kommentar): Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob er die Demo wirklich gespielt wurde.

Einige Anmerkungen:
a) Man kann die Namen etc. der eigenen Zivilisation ändern. Boni kann man freilich nicht ändern. In Szenarien bzw. beim Erstellen selbiger geht selbstverständlich noch mehr.
b) Warum man Bergbau etc. braucht. In Civ4 brauchte man bspw. Bronzeverarbeitung, es gab damit auch die Möglichkeit Axtkämpfer zu bauen. Daher sollte es einem möglich sein herzuleiten, dass man um Bäume zu fällen ein härteres Material verarbeiten muss... (hoffe das System wird dem Ersteller klar), dass es dort mitunter unterschiede gibt, hat wipeout schon klargestellt.
c) Den Punkt muss ich leider nochmal ansprechen: Keine Neuerungen?
Sorry, aber alleine diese Aussage dieser Serie mit den den meisten Neuerungen ist: Hexafelder, erhöhte Einheitenbewegung, "wirlicher" Fernkampf, keine Einheitenstapel, neues System der Stadtüber-/-einnahme, Abschaffen von Religionen (ist ja auch eine Veränderung zum Vorgänger), vollkommen überarbeitetes Diplomatiesystem, Einführung der unabhängigen Staaten...

Als Fazit muss man festhalten:
(1) Besser kein Review als so eines!
(2) Schneller kann man seinen Ruf nicht versauen, da kann man auch Computerbild-Spiele lesen, die ist qualitativ noch hochwertiger und fundierter...


----------



## AndreasBertits (22. September 2010)

paragnost schrieb:


> IOhne eine Bewertung für das Spiel abgeben zu wollen, fühle ich mich nach dem Lesen dieses Reviews genötigt einen Kommentar abzugeben. Ich gehe sogar noch weiter als wipeout (vorheriger Kommentar): Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob er die Demo wirklich gespielt wurde.
> 
> Einige Anmerkungen:
> a) Man kann die Namen etc. der eigenen Zivilisation ändern. Boni kann man freilich nicht ändern. In Szenarien bzw. beim Erstellen selbiger geht selbstverständlich noch mehr.
> ...


Obwohl ich auf einen solchen Kommentar eigentlich gar nicht antworten würde, verweise ich mal auf meine Antwort unten.


----------



## stefan922 (22. September 2010)

naja, dem tester vorzuwerfen das spiel nicht gespielt zu haben oder keine ahnung von nix zu haben ist schon etwas hart. man darf nicht vergessen, dass tests IMMER subjektiv sind. und wenn man sich größtmögliche mühe gibt einen test objektiv zu verfassen (so wie es die PCGler sicherlich tun) gibts halt immer leute die nicht der meinung sind und glauben nur eben diese sind die objektivität in person
ob manche dinge für einen selber ein riesiger schritt nach vorne ist, muss jeder für sich selbst sagen. wenn man in einem test nur fakten auflistet, liest sich das doch kein mensch durch


----------



## micar (22. September 2010)

"Civilization 5 jetzt ab 68,98 € bei Amazon kaufen"

*lol* nur 68,98€  na mensch was für ein schnäppchen ... da waren die preiswürfel aber gnädig mit den Herstellern.


----------



## Lurelein (22. September 2010)

micar schrieb:


> "Civilization 5 jetzt ab 68,98 € bei Amazon kaufen"
> 
> *lol* nur 68,98€  na mensch was für ein schnäppchen ... da waren die preiswürfel aber gnädig mit den Herstellern.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

Das die Special Edition! Die Standard kostet bei Amazon 45€, wenn man noch das Internet bemüht findet man auch 38€ und/oder weniger.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. September 2010)

Wenn ich so eure dämlichen Beiträge lese bekomme ich das  . (Die Personen, die ich meine wissen das schon.)
Ich kann dem Test klar entnehmen worum es in dem Spiel geht und kann die Kritikpunkte nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kulin (22. September 2010)

> Civ 5 ist super, keine Frage, aber nach 19 Jahren würde ich gerne mal wieder einen AHA-Effekt in der Serie erleben.



Civ ist Civ und soll es bitte auch bleiben. Dafür wäre ich wirklich dankbar. Weisst du auch warum? Weil viele andere Serien den von dir gewünschten Weg gegangen sind und heute schlicht nicht mehr existieren. Bestes Beispiel ist für mich Battle Isle. Erst kommt's total verhunzt in 3D, dann kamen noch ein paar seltsame Taktikableger und am Ende war die ganze Reihe einfach tot. Wie schön wär die Serie heute, wenn man mit ihr so sorgsam wie mit Civilization umgegangen wäre.

Nicht alles muss sich zu Tote revolutionieren, nur weil der ein oder andere irgendwann kein Lust mehr auf das Spielprinzip hat.


----------



## cosmo76 (22. September 2010)

LordSaddler schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eure dämlichen Beiträge lese bekomme ich das    . (Die Personen, die ich meine wissen das schon.)
> Ich kann dem Test klar entnehmen worum es in dem Spiel geht und kann die Kritikpunkte nachvollziehen.


Es geht auch nicht um die Kritikpunkte, sondern einfach um die Veränderungen im Spiel die nicht erwähnt wurden. Hätte ich mir das Spiel auf Grund dieses Testes gekauft hätte ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass man z.B. die Weltwunder nicht mehr in der Stadt sieht, sondern nur noch Bildchen präsentiert bekommt. Es hat sich m.M. nach auch einiges zum Negativen verändert und das wurde im Test nicht erwähnt. Ob der Tester die Veränderungen subjektiv als positiv/negativ sieht ist nebensächlich, es geht darum das ihr sie erwähnen muss. Der Test mag ok sein für Leute, die noch nie ein Civ gespielt hat, aber die meisten Käufer werden zumindestens einen Vorgänger gespielt haben.


----------



## Pwned666 (22. September 2010)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> LordSaddler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich so eure dämlichen Beiträge lese bekomme ich das    . (Die Personen, die ich meine wissen das schon.)
> ...


Und wen interessiert das wenn du irgendwelche bildchen in der stadt nicht siehst? Also bitte mach dich doch nicht zum Affen. CIV zock ich wegen dem Gameplay und das ist göttlich wie schon bei Teil1 und nicht wegen irgendwelchen bildchen. 

Das geniale ist das Firaxsis genau das ausgebaut hat was auch wichtig ist. Unwichtige sachen aus dem Spiel entfernen die nur unnötig balast sind und dafür endlich das Kampfsystem verbessern sodas es auch mal strategisch vorgeht.

Die veränderungen im Kampf übertrumpfen bei mir jedes dagewesene CIV um längen. Den das Kampfsystem in CIV war schon immer bescheiden
Auch die Rassen sind nun viel "eigener" und jede hat seine vor-und nachteile (Bei CIV4 gab es viel zuviele parteien mit viel zuwenig unterschied).
Da das Spiel nun "schlanker" ist ist es auch viel mehr Internet tauglicher für Multiplayer Partien was mir widerum sehr gut gefällt.



Alles in allen. Als sehr grosser CIV Fan (seit dem Amiga zeitalter zock ich CIV1) kann ich nur sagen das hier wieder mal ein Meisterwerk auf uns zu kommt wie man es von Firaxis gewohnt ist. 
Habe die Demo heute nacht laut Steam 10 stunden gezockt und freu mich schon darauf endlich über 100 runden spielen zu können.


----------



## gyrosp (22. September 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> Und
> wen interessiert das wenn du irgendwelche bildchen in der stadt nicht
> siehst? Also bitte mach dich doch nicht zum Affen. CIV zock ich wegen
> dem Gameplay und das ist göttlich wie schon bei Teil1 und nicht wegen
> ...


Sollte nicht jeder selbst entscheiden, worauf er bei einem 
Spiel Wert legt? Wieso macht sich jemand zum Affen wenn er auf Optik 
Wert legt? Du legst scheinbar Wert auf den Kampf... andere tun das 
nicht... na und?

Die Anzeige der Weltwunder auf der Karte hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn es spielerisch keinen Wert hatte.

Unwichtige
 Sachen aus dem Spiel entfernt? Was ist Deiner Meinung nach denn 
unwichtig gewesen? Für meinen Geschmack hätte Civ 5 ruhig noch komplexer
 werden können ohne etwas zu streichen.

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache....


----------



## BangerzZ (22. September 2010)

Das erste was sich nach der Demo gemacht habe war Civ IV aus meiner Schublade zu kramen und angefangen habe es zu installieren. Spielt sich echt gut und ja Civ soll Civ bleiben.


----------



## AndreasBertits (22. September 2010)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> LordSaddler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich so eure dämlichen Beiträge lese bekomme ich das   . (Die Personen, die ich meine wissen das schon.)
> ...


Ganz genau. Der Artikel ist von mir bewusst so gehalten, dass diejenigen, die vor dem Regal im Kaufhaus stehen, die Packung mit Civ 5 in den Händen halten und sich fragen "Civilization 5? Was ist das denn? Ob das wohl gut ist?" eine entsprechende Beratung erhalten. Ich kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder Civilization kennt. Genauso kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder Leser die Vorausgabe der PC Games und damit die Vorschau zu Civ 5 gelesen hat. Während meines Volontariats hat mir mich gelehrt, jeden Artikel so zu schreiben, als wäre es der erste und ihn so zu schreiben, dass "meine Großmutter" sich beraten fühlt.
Was würde es dem oben erwähnten Käufer bringen, wenn er detaillierte Vergleiche zwischen allen Civ-Spielen vorfinden und man nur auf die Unterschiede zu dem/den Vorgänger(n) eingehen würde?
Im Patrizier IV- oder Starcraft 2-Test gab es beispielweise auch keine detaillierten Vergleiche zu den Vorgängern...

Achja und Weltwunder erscheinen auf der Karte neben der Stadt.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. September 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen Teil der Serie gespielt habe.
Für Fans ist es sicherlich besser, wenn alles erwähnt wird, was "neu" in Civ5 ist und was sich geändert hat. 
In einem normalen Test finde ich es aber unnötig, sich in solchen Kleinigkeiten zu verlieren. Diese Stelle hätte ich auch bewusst übersprungen, weil ich mit diesen Vergleichen nichts anfangen kann.
Vielleicht wird es im Heft sowieso ausführlicher.
Auf die wirklich spielentscheidenden Änderungen wurde ja auch eingegangen, wie Hexfelder usw.
Ohne zu "schleimen", ich finde den Test gut so.

Civ-Fans werden sich den Titel doch so oder so holen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

Die Fans haben auch genug Foren, wo sie die genauen Unterschiede feststellen können und werden. Man kann so einen Test eben nicht für alle perfekt schreiben, so dass Neulinge nicht erschagen werden und Profis alle Infos haben - das geht einfach nicht. Schreibst Du von "fehlenden Religionen", dann stehen Neulinge mit nem fetten Fragezeichen da, Profis wollen wiederum wissen, wie das ausgeglichen wird, was dann für Neulinge nochmal mehr Fragezeichen und Desinteresse erzeugt. Oder man muss erst extra noch Civ4 komplett erklären, dann meckert der Profi wiederum "weiß ich doch!" - das geht eben nicht alles unter einen Hut, jedenfalls nicht mit so einem rel. kurzem Test.

Ein Test zB im civfanatic-Forum würde natürlich ganz anders aussehen, da geht man aber auch von Spielern aus, die darum streiten, ob man aus ner stadt mit 5 Steppenfeldern, 2 Bergfeldern und 3 Flussfeldern lieber ne Prod oder ne Kulturstadt baut und ob man lieber zuerst die Eisenmine bauen soll oder stattdessen zuerst 2 bauernhöfe usw.


----------



## MrWorf (22. September 2010)

AndreasBertits schrieb:


> cosmo76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LordSaddler schrieb:
> ...


naja aber alle die die den Vorgänger schon kennen haben genau NULL Erfahrung gewonnen mittels diesem Test. Ihr solltet doch sowohl Neueinsteiger als auch Profis in eurem Kundenkreis bedienen oder nicht?
Man muss nicht direkt 2 Seiten Extra darüber schreiben, aber die tiefgreifensten Änderungen, wenns denn welche gibt wären schon sehr hilfreich, sonst kann ich mir auch die Computer Bild oder so holen. 
Außerdem erwähnt ihr es doch extra in der Überschrift, dass es halt nicht vor Innovationen sprüht aber dann nicht wirklich ein Wort darüber zu verlieren ist doch irgendwie nicht Sinn der Sache.
Und ich glaube, dass ich diese Art des Schreibstils bei euch irgendwie desöftern bemerke und mich frage wofür ich eigentlich eine Spielezeitschrift kaufe, die sich eigentlich an erfahrene Spieler richtet aber z.B. Tipps und Tricks wie früher komplett verbannt hat und als Extrahefte rausbringt.

Für mich hat sich die  PcGames immer mehr Richtung größtmöglichem Kundenkreis verändert, wobei anscheinend der Neugewinn den Verlust an Lesern wett zumachen scheinen, sonst würdet ihr so nicht schreiben.


----------



## ozee (22. September 2010)

MrWorf schrieb:


> naja aber alle die die den Vorgänger schon kennen haben genau NULL Erfahrung gewonnen mittels diesem Test. Ihr solltet doch sowohl Neueinsteiger als auch Profis in eurem Kundenkreis bedienen oder nicht?


Ich kann dir da nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich habe schon zwei englische Tests gelesen, weil die einfach früher online waren, und war jetzt gespannt wie die deutschen Mags das Spiel bewerten. Auch weil mich die vielen internationalen Jubelwertungen etwas skeptisch gemacht haben. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, das war der mit Abstand für mich uninteressanteste Test, den ich bisher gelesen habe und als Entscheidungshilfe einfach komplett unbrauchbar.
 Dass Civ nicht großartig revolutioniert werden wird, war wohl jedem von vornherein klar, das kann man negativ oder positiv bewerten, aber gerade weil Civ über die Jahre hinweg nur sehr behutsam verändert wurde, fällt jede Neuerung, auch die vermeintlich kleinen, umso mehr in's Gewicht. Als Kenner des oder der Vorgänger will ich natürlich vorrangig über die Veränderungen bescheid wissen, über Dinge, die rausgeworfen wurden wie Religion oder Spionage oder genaueres über das Kampfsystem. Wie wirkt sich das alles auf den Spielspaß aus? Wird das Spiel dadurch besser oder nur schlanker, geht Komplexität verloren, oder verlagert sie sich nur? Solche Dinge interessieren mich. Stattdessen lese ich hier etwas davon, dass man seiner Zivilisation keinen eigenen Namen geben kann. Also ehrlich, das war für mich noch nie auch nur ansatzweise ein Thema und ist auch völlig irrelevant. Das zu kritisieren und andere wichtige Dinge einfach wegzulassen ist schon ziemlich grotesk.

Entweder ist pcgames eine Seite/Magazin für alle Spieler, dann aber bitte auch für solche, die eine gewisse Erfahrung mitbringen, oder eben nur für Anfänger und "Großmütter". Diese Großmutterregel mag für manche Bereiche ja ganz nützlich sein, aber einen Test zum 5. Teil einer komplexen Spielserie so schreiben zu wollen, dass sich auch die liebe Oma beraten fühlt, klingt für mich einfach nur noch absurd und ich hoffe wirklich, dass die anderen dt. Mags nützlichere Tests abliefern, mit denen auch Kenner des Vorgängers etwas anfangen können.



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Civ-Fans werden sich den Titel doch so oder so holen.


So oder so hole ich mir gar nichts. Ein Fan einer Serie zu sein bedeutet doch nicht, dass man alles kauft nur weil der derselbe Name draufsteht. Machst du das etwa? Und wenn ein Nachfolger von einem sehr guten Spiel erscheint, will ich einfach halbwegs genau wissen inwiefern sich der neue Teil vom alten unterscheidet, um besser einschätzen zu können ob sich der Kauf für mich überhaupt lohnen würde.


----------



## Cornholio04 (23. September 2010)

Leider, Herr Bertits, muss ich mich der Kritik hier anschließen. Sie haben es einfach versäumt wirklich auf Neuerungen - die definitiv vorhanden sind, vor allem sehr tiefgreifende wie das Kampfsystem - einzugehen. Ich habe als Kenner der Serie seit Teil 2, leider weder eine Kaufempfehlung noch ein Abraten vom Kauf durch Ihren Testbericht erfahren. Ein ausgiebigeres Spielen der Demo hat mir die Änderungen aber aufzeigen können, und genau hier muss man Ihnen einfach widersprechen: die Änderungen sind vorhanden durchaus auch "evolutionär", wie Sie sie wünschen - ein tiefgreifendere Evolution kann von keinem Civ-fan ernsthaft gewünscht werden, dieses Spiel war, ist und soll bitte immer das Spiel bleiben das nunmal so beliebt ist, wie es ist - ich rede hier vom Kampfsystem, das ist ein monströser Schritt nach Vorne. 

Meine Kritik ist: Sie haben das Spiel zu oberflächlich "behandelt" und ebenso auch einen "casual-Test" für Jedermann geschrieben und am schlimmsten trotz jeglicher berechtigter, nicht abschaltbarer Subjektivität, klare Fakten als nichtig dargestellt.
Und wegen Ihrem "Oma-solls-auch-verstehen"-Argument: Das kann kein Redakteur von Ihnen verlangt haben, dass Sie aus Gründen der Simplifizierung, den fünften Teil einer Serie( mit gewaltiger Fangemeinde) abhandeln wie ein Spiel das nur einen schwachen, vernachlässigbaren Vorgänger hat. 
In allen Ehren - der Test ist PillePalle!
Vielleicht bekommen Sie ja eine Chance zur wiedergutmachung. Denn an Ihrem Chef dürfte der Tumult hier auch nicht vorbei gehen. 

Ich war bestimmt nicht konstruktiv, wie sonst. Also nehmen Sie es mir nicht übel, ein jeder macht mal Fehler. Aber der Test war eben einer.

Trotzdem viele Grüße und weiterhin frohes Schaffen

Cornholio


----------



## LordSaddler (23. September 2010)

ozee schrieb:


> MrWorf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Erstmal: Nein, nicht immer.

Ich wusste, der Satz wird mir noch zum Verhängnis.   
Da muss ich dir Recht geben, im Falle von Civilization muss ich dieses Aussage wohl zurücknehmen. Besonders bei dieser Art von Spielen ist es wohl viel entscheidender, über die Änderungen ausgiebig informiert zu sein.

Im Falle von Mafia II war es bei mir ein Blindkauf, aber wie schon gesagt kommt es auf die Art, Vorgänger, usw. eines Spieles an.


----------



## AndreasBertits (23. September 2010)

Man kann es eben leider nicht allen recht machen.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

Ich finde den Test nicht so schlecht, wie viele ihn hier bewerten. Natürlich muss der Tester seinen Artikel so verfassen, dass _jeder _damit was anfangen kann, in diesem Fall also das Spielprinzip von Civ erklären. Nur, bei einer Spielserie, die Tradition hat und viele Anhänger, darf diese Zielgruppe nicht ausgeklammert werden, zumal diese doch recht groß ist. Eine (umfangreiche) Tabelle mit Neuerungen und Veränderungen zu Civ 4 hätte es schon getan, genau so wie bei Mafia 2. 
Dass der Tester bestimmte Dinge kritisiert, ist absolut in Ordnung, da jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann, ob auch für einen selber diese Kritikpunkte relevant sind oder nicht.


----------



## LordSaddler (23. September 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Test nicht so schlecht, wie viele ihn hier bewerten. Natürlich muss der Tester seinen Artikel so verfassen, dass _jeder _damit was anfangen kann, in diesem Fall also das Spielprinzip von Civ erklären. Nur, bei einer Spielserie, die Tradition hat und viele Anhänger, darf diese Zielgruppe nicht ausgeklammert werden, zumal diese doch recht groß ist. Eine (umfangreiche) Tabelle mit Neuerungen und Veränderungen zu Civ 4 hätte es schon getan, genau so wie bei Mafia 2.
> Dass der Tester bestimmte Dinge kritisiert, ist absolut in Ordnung, da jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann, ob auch für einen selber diese Kritikpunkte relevant sind oder nicht.


Aber die Kästen/Tabellen sind immer nur im* Heft *gedruckt. Kann gut sein, das sich der Test noch ändert. 
Ich finde es nicht okay, was hier manche geschrieben haben. Man kann Texte auch kritisieren ohne dem Autor total bescheuerte Vorwürfe zu machen.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

LordSaddler schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde den Test nicht so schlecht, wie viele ihn hier bewerten. Natürlich muss der Tester seinen Artikel so verfassen, dass _jeder _damit was anfangen kann, in diesem Fall also das Spielprinzip von Civ erklären. Nur, bei einer Spielserie, die Tradition hat und viele Anhänger, darf diese Zielgruppe nicht ausgeklammert werden, zumal diese doch recht groß ist. Eine (umfangreiche) Tabelle mit Neuerungen und Veränderungen zu Civ 4 hätte es schon getan, genau so wie bei Mafia 2.
> ...


Wenn das im Heft noch ergänzt wird, hab ich nichts gesagt. Aber wenn, dann hätte der Autor das nur kurz erwähnen brauchen (im Test oder hier im Thread), und alles (vieles) wäre gut gewesen.
Die persönlichen werdenden Aussagen find ich auch nicht ok, aber das war bei anderen Tests (vor kurzem bei dem Addon zu AA2) noch wesentlich schlimmer. Sowas kommt immer vor, wenn ein Spiel eine Hardcore-Fangemeinde hat und diese alles vom Spiel oder den Vorgängern in und auswendig kennen...


----------



## wipeout (23. September 2010)

AndreasBertits schrieb:


> wipeout schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir scheint als hätte der werte Tester einerseits das Handbuch (  www.2kgames.com/manual/civ5/  ) nicht durchgelesen und andererseits nur die 100 Runden Demo gespielt.
> ...


Hallo!
Zunächst einmal, danke für Deine ausführliche und erklärende Antwort. Als alter CIV-Hase war ich wohl etwas zu Vorschnell mit Kritik    
Natürlich wünsche ich mir seit über 10 Jahren (Veröffentlichung von Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri (SMAC)) ein System in CIV mit dem ich Einheiten umkonfigurieren kann. Auch warte ich immer noch auf ein Regierungssystem wie in SMAC. Es ist zwar schön, dass diesese starre Monarchie, Republik, Kommunismus, etc. System durch ein flexibles ersetzt wurde, doch geht mir das nicht weit genug. Bei SMAC hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich bei einem Regierungssystem zwar wichtige Vorteile doch auch harte Nachteile gegenüber einem anderen hatte und da viel mehr dazu gezwungen war, meine Spielweise danach auszurichten.
Trotzdem stehe ich "Evolution" in Spieleserien skeptisch gegenüber, obwohl ich Neuheiten und Vielfalt ansich stark begrüße. Mir läuft einfach nur ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich, zum Beispiel, an SimCity Societies, oder die, zu Tode evolutionierte, Need for Speed Reihe denke.
Somit ist es mir persönlich lieber, wenn sich CIV über zwei Jahrzehnte hinweg, langsam und gemächlich entwickelt. Wenn man zurück blickt, so bietet CIV 5 mittlerweile ein anderes Spielerlebnis als CIV 1. Einfach nur weil gemächlich, aber stetig, weiterentwickelt wurde.
Und ganz abgesehen davon: Evolution braucht nun mal seine Zeit.    


Was Dein eigenes Reich angeht, so kann ich Dir teilweise Zustimmen.
Es wäre schön sich Fähigkeiten aussuchen zu können ohne den Editor anzureißen. Stunden über Stunden habe ich mit dem Custom-Race-Editor von Master of Orion 2 zugebracht.
Was RPG-Elemente angeht, bin ich wiederum skeptisch. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich genieße Spiele der wie Drakensang, Neverwinter Nights oder auch Mass Effect (ok, das ist RPG-Light: meiner Meinung nach aber trotzdem toll gemacht     ), bei CIV wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig. Obwohl Deine Idee verführerisch klingt, sehe ich persönlich das Maximum an "RPG-Elementen" in CIV, bei einem System, welches an das oben erwähnte MOO-System angelehnt ist. Sprich, dass ich bei einigen Technoligien, oder von mir aus auch nach diversen Meilensteine meiner Zivilisation, Punkte (Picks) bekomme, mit denen ich im Nachinein noch meine Zivilisation verbessern kann. Dann nennst Du Dich nur noch "Radaktor the Destroya", oder so ähnlich     , und schon hast Du Dein ganz persönliches Reich.
Das wäre vielleicht auch mal eine Frage, beziehungsweise ein Vorschlag für  Ask Sid .

Und zu guter Letzt, die Frage nach der Verbindung zwischen Bergbau und Waldarbeit:
Ich denke das ist einfach historisch gewachsen. Wurde in CIV 1 eine Mine auf einem bewaldeten Feld gebaut, so war der Wald nachher einfach weg. Das wird wohl seit damals keiner bei Firaxis hinterfragt haben.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so (behaupte ich zumindest     )

Grüße,
Max


----------



## ozee (23. September 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Dass der Tester bestimmte Dinge kritisiert, ist absolut in Ordnung, da jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann, ob auch für einen selber diese Kritikpunkte relevant sind oder nicht.


Gegen Kritik gibt es ja auch nichts einzuwenden, aber sie sollte dann bitte auch fundiert sein und Sinn ergeben. Und die Anregung, dass Jahreszeiten und Witterungsverhältnisse, die sich auf Truppenbewegungen auswirken, das Spiel aufgepeppt hätten, ergibt  in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass pro Runde Jahre, Jahrzehnte, oder sogar Jahrhunderte vergehen, eben keinen Sinn. 
Auf mich wirkt das einfach nur wie eine spontane Idee, die aber leider nicht zu Ende gedacht wurde.

Und wenn ich mir den ersten Absatz so ansehe, in dem das Fehlen von größeren Innovationen thematisiert wird und dann erfahre, was sich der Redakteur unter solchen größeren Innovationen vorgestellt hätte, nämlich Missionen oder Vulkanausbrüche, die es im übrigen in Civ schon mal gab und keine Neuerungen wären, schon gar keine großen, während das völlig überarbeitete Kampfsystem in dem Zusammenhang nicht mal erwähnt wird, dann muss ich mich schon sehr, sehr wundern.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

ozee schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dass der Tester bestimmte Dinge kritisiert, ist absolut in Ordnung, da jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann, ob auch für einen selber diese Kritikpunkte relevant sind oder nicht.
> ...


Der Tester hat sich halt mehr Veränderungen gewünscht, was auch subjektiv absolut in Ordnung geht. Lass es halt nicht Jahreszeiten sein, sondern Eiszeiten oder was weiss ich. Das waren auch nur Gedankenspiele und keine ausgereiften Überlegungen, dafür sind andere zuständig. Wenn dir solche Neuerungen egal sind, dann pack halt noch ein paar Prozentpunkte drauf.



> Und wenn ich mir den ersten Absatz so ansehe, in dem das Fehlen von größeren Innovationen thematisiert wird und dann erfahre, was sich der Redakteur unter solchen größeren Innovationen vorgestellt hätte, nämlich Missionen oder Vulkanausbrüche, die es im übrigen in Civ schon mal gab und keine Neuerungen wären, schon gar keine großen, während das völlig überarbeitete Kampfsystem in dem Zusammenhang nicht mal erwähnt wird, dann muss ich mich schon sehr, sehr wundern.


Der Test ist auf keinen Fall perfekt, ich hab nur behauptet, dass er nicht so schlimm ist, wie viele ihn hier darstellen. Ich hab die Demo nur angespielt und kann nicht viel zum Kampfsystem sagen, aber wenn es so grundlegend anders ist, hätte natürlich darauf eingeganden werden müssen. 
Alleine deshalb, weil der Kampf ein wichtiges Spielelement ist und in den Vorgängern eher stiefmütterlich behandelt worden ist.


----------



## Cornholio04 (23. September 2010)

ozee schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir den ersten Absatz so ansehe, in dem das Fehlen von größeren Innovationen thematisiert wird und dann erfahre, was sich der Redakteur unter solchen größeren Innovationen vorgestellt hätte, nämlich Missionen oder Vulkanausbrüche, die es im übrigen in Civ schon mal gab und keine Neuerungen wären, schon gar keine großen, während das völlig überarbeitete Kampfsystem in dem Zusammenhang nicht mal erwähnt wird, dann muss ich mich schon sehr, sehr wundern.


Meine Meinung. Es wirkt willkürlich, als hätte Herr Bertits einfach mal geschrieben, um was geschrieben zu haben.
Aber fundiert sind diese Aussagen eben nicht, schon garnicht Anbetracht dessen, dass das stark veränderte Kampfsystem einfach unter den Tisch gefallen lassen wird - es wirkt so als wäre das passiert, um die vorhergehende Aussage nicht ad absurdum zu führen. 
Und ja, Vulkanausbrüche gab es sehr wohl( zu meinem Leid  ) in Teil 4. 
Was glaube ich die meisten stört an diesem Test, ist das er willkürlich, oberflächlich und vor allem ziemlich unsachlich wirkt. Und das hat Herr Bertits selbst verschuldet durch seine fragwürdigen, oben genannten Aussagen. - Es ist einfach kein kompetenter Testbericht, so leid das mir und wohl auch der PCGames tuen wird. Aber die sich häufenden und begründeten Kritiken sprechen eine klare Sprache.

Jeder macht mal Fehler! Herr Bertits, hocken Sie sich hin, spielen noch einmal ein paar Runden Civ5 und dann schreiben Sie einen neuen Test. Ich denke dieses Eingeständniss mit anschließender Nachbesserung ist das einzige was dieses Feuer hier löschen könnte.

Grüße und Anerkennung an Ihre Arbeit, die menschlich wie wir alle sind, eben auch mal nicht gut läuft

Cornholio


----------



## ozee (23. September 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> ozee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


 Ich sehe es ja durchaus ähnlich dass man der Serie mehr grundsätzliche Neuerungen verpassen hätte können, aber es ist nicht gerade sehr sachlich einerseits das Fehlen größerer Innovationen anzuprangern, gleichzeitig die wenigen tatsächlich vorhandenen untern Tisch fallen lassen, und stattdessen wünschenswerte Beispiele für "Neuerungen" wie Vulkanausbrüche und Missionen aufzuzählen, die, wie man ja bereits in Vorgängern sehen konnte, weit weniger Einfluß auf das gesamte Spielerlebnis haben als etwa ein verändertes Ressourcensystem wie es das jetzt in Teil 5 gibt, bei dem Rohstoffe erstmalig in der Civ-Reihe auch schnell zur Neige gehen können. Aber auch hierüber wird kein Wort verloren. 

Man kann sich schon auf Gedankenspiele einlassen, aber die sollten dann bitte auch den Kern der vorher geäußerten Kritik betreffen, nämlich wirklich größere Veränderungen. Einerseits den Mangel an Innovationen zu kritisieren und im nächsten Atemzug von Kleinigkeiten wie Vulkanausbrüchen, Erdbeben, Missionen oder gar Wetter zu sprechen, ist einfach unverhältnismässig und sinnlos.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

Ich versteh schon was du meinst. Dennoch glaube ich, dass mit Innovationen grundlegend neue Spielelemente gemeint waren und nicht Verbesserungen in diesem oder jenem schon vorhandenen Bereich. 
Ich hab CIV4 auch 30Std.+ gespielt, gab es da Vulkanausbrüche? Wohl nur in den Addons, ich hab jedenfalls keinen erlebt. Aber das mein ich halt auch mit Kritik von Hardcore-Spielern: Da werden halt Dinge bemängelt, die den Ottonormalspieler am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, die alten Hasen aber sehr wohl interessieren. Genau das hab ich auch in meinem ersten Post bemängelt.
Lass uns mal den Test im Magazin abwarten, vielleicht ist der noch ausführlicher. Und zum Glück gibts ja die Demo, die wirklich allen Zielgruppen Aufschluss darüber gibt, ob das Spiel ihren Ansprüchen genügt oder nicht


----------



## ozee (23. September 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich hab CIV4 auch 30Std.+ gespielt, gab es da Vulkanausbrüche? Wohl nur in den Addons, ich hab jedenfalls keinen erlebt.


 Ob es in Civ 4 auch Vulkane gab weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Ganz sicher gab es sie in Teil 3, aber auch da waren sie ähnlich wie die Naturkastrophen, die das zweite Civ 4 Add On in's Spiel brachte, höchstens ein kleines Ärgernis und keine nennenswerte Bereicherung. Und auch Zufallsmissionen wurden mit diesem Add On eingeführt, von daher ist es glaube ich nicht verwunderlich, dass sich so mancher beim Lesen dieses Absatzes fragt, was an diesen Ideen eigentlich neu sein soll. Wenn überhaupt hätte man das unter einem Punkt Kürzungen erwähnen können, aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit fehlenden Neuerungen.


----------



## Warwumme (24. September 2010)

Zugegeben, ich spielte nur die Demo und auch nur einen Durchgang von etwa 2 Std. ABER mir sind wirklich einige Evolutionen zu den Vorgängern aufgefallen. Und die Umstellung auf Hex-Felder ist noch die am wenigsten gravierende...

- Neues Sozial / Kultursystem

- steigende Bedeutung von Gold, da damit von Beginn an Einheiten / Gebäude zu erwerben sind und bewirtschaftbare Felder erworben werden (müssen).

- Eine Einheit pro Feld ist nicht nur für Kämpfe wichtig sondern auch für Blockaden und für die Modernisierungsarbeiten durch Bauarbeiter... dauert länger, wenn nur eine Einheit auf einem Feld bauen kann.

- Alle Menüs, sprich das Interface. Wenn man (so wie ich) noch voll auf Civ 4 geerdet ist, dann kommt man mit den vielen großen, schmucken Kästen an teils scheinbar willkürlichen Bildschirmpositionen nicht wirklich zurecht. Auch nach 2 Stunden musste ich immer suchen und habe sicherlich nur einen kleinen Teil des Möglichen ausgeschöpft - also Übersichtlichkeit sieht anders aus, weswegen ich finde, dass der Zugang zum Spiel nicht so einfach ist, wie der Redakteur das sieht.

Und was ist eine Revolution bitteschön? Wenn sich ein Nachfolgespiel hinsichtlich Kampf, Kultur, Sozialem, Diplomatie, Religionen und Interface und geringeren Spielanpassungen wie Hexfeldern, kein Einheiten stapeln mehr, keine Spionage mehr (zumindest in der Demo), detailreichere Grafik, neuen Einheiten, Gebäuden, Forschungen, sich deutlich voneinander unterscheidenden Staatsoberhäuptern, und und und... unterscheidet oder wenn aus einem rundenbasierendem Strategiespiel ein Flugzeugsimulator mit levelbarem Piloten wurde?

Auch wenn der Test nicht so schlecht ist, er gibt einen einfachen Überblick über das Spiel, erwarte ich so einen Artikel doch eher in meiner Tageszeitung und nicht in einem PC-Magazin, dass sich explizit an den Spieler in einem wendet. Vor allem zu so eienm Spiel - es geht schließlich um Civ 5 nicht um Moorhuhn (das seiner Zeit zugegebener Maßen revolutionär war... aber im Vergleich doch bei weitem weniger Evolutionen und Innovationen von Serienteil zu folgendem bietet, wie das vorliegende Spiel).


----------



## LordSaddler (24. September 2010)

So, ich als Strategiemuffel habe mir das Spiel gestern auch bestellt, die Demo hat mich wirklich gepackt. Lese mich nun durch die Online-Manual.


----------



## golani79 (24. September 2010)

Meines wurde heute bzw. gestern versandt *freu*


----------



## ozee (24. September 2010)

Test schrieb:


> Austausch von Forschung oder Rohstoffen ist ebenfalls möglich.


 Kurze Frage dazu: An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen, dass der Austausch von Forschung in Teil 5 nicht mehr möglich ist. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## marboso (24. September 2010)

Schon interessant, dass eine andere hier nicht namentlich zu nennende Spielezeitschrift über Civ 5 urteilt, dass das Spiel "der größte Schritt für die Serie seit 19 Jahren" und eine  "überraschend frische Erfahrung" sei. Trotzdem werden weniger Prozentpunkte vergeben, eben weil weitaus detaillierter auf das Spiel eingeht als es Herr Bertits tut. 1 Einheit pro Feld, Kosten für Verbesserungen und Gebäude, Wiedereinführung von Fernkampf, Beispiele für die Dummheit der AI,  Kürzung von Wunderfilmen und ähnlichem. All das hätte einen Civilization Fan interessiert. Stattdessen werden Hexfelder hervorgehoben, den meiner Ansicht nach unwichtigsten Punkt.
Schon bei Civ 4 Beyond the Sword war der PC Games-Test mehr als karg, während man dort ebenfalls in die Tiefe gegangen ist.
Ich habe die PC Games immer für das beste Spielemagazin gehalten, um mir eine Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern, aber bei einem so oberflächlichen Test überlege ich mir ernsthaft umzusteigen. Aber anscheinend glaubt die PC Games, dass das Spiel niemanden interessiert, sonst hätte sie es nicht so lieblos behandelt.


----------



## Hickey (24. September 2010)

AndreasBertits schrieb:


> paragnost schrieb:
> 
> 
> > IOhne eine Bewertung für das Spiel abgeben zu wollen, fühle ich mich nach dem Lesen dieses Reviews genötigt einen Kommentar abzugeben. Ich gehe sogar noch weiter als wipeout (vorheriger Kommentar): Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob er die Demo wirklich gespielt wurde.
> ...



Hallo,

ich muss leider vielen anderen Kommentatoren, für bestimmte Kritikpunkte, recht geben.

Da wären...

1.) Evolution in Computerspielen ist so eine Sache. Das was sich Herr Bertilis z.b. für Civ 5 wünscht, passt meiner Meinung nicht zum Gameplay. RPG -Elemente sind in einfachen Strategiespielen, wie WCIII, SC2, KB, etc. durchaus erwünscht und bereichern das Spiel ungemein.(Nur Einheiten Bauen und Base aufbauen, das kann Spaß machen, dann aber bitte im TA/TC-Stil)

In Civilization 5 jedoch, würde es viel von der Atmossphäre rund um den laufenden Regierungsbetrieb einschränken, zumal man in anderen Strategie-RPGS gesehen hat, das HeldenEinheiten oft zu stark sind.

2.) Man sieht an anderen Spiele-Reihen, wie diese kaputt gemacht wurden, einige wurden ja schon genannt.
NFS-Serie, AoE, WoW wurde mit jedem Addon schlechter, weil einfacher.
Die echten Civ Fans wünschen sich daher keine dieser Vereinfachungen...Civ ist ein Spiel das lange dauert, deshalb kann man ja speichern 

Kritik hab ich allerdings seit jeher an der Civ Reihe, das wären folgende Punkte.

-Multiplayer funktionierte bisher nur an einem PC/Laptop, reibungslos. 
Internetspiele oper auch LAN Spiele sind immer wieder abgestürzt oder haben sich desynchronisiert.
-Zu große Reiche(ab 15-20 Städten,  zehren ziemlich am Prozessor und RAM. Abhilfe konnte man sich nur schaffen in dem die Computergegner von Anfang an angreift und so einen nach dem anderen erledigt, so das diese nicht erst groß werden und viel Rechnerleistung brauchen.

Der Artikel ansich, der Online hier zu lesen ist, ist natürlich etwas mager, aber er ist nunmal kostenlos und man muss hoffen das der gedruckte Artikel umfangreicher wird, trotzdem ist es sehr sehr bedauerlich mit welcher Einstellung ihr diese Test schreibt.

Denn ihr sagt den "alten Hasen" direkt ins Gesicht..."Unsere Zeitung richtet sich nur an Neueinsteiger" und damit verscheucht ihr sicher alte Kunden.

Ich lese Spielberichte seit etwa 99 nur noch in den jeweiligen einschlägigen Foren und bilde mir dadurch eine Meinung.


----------



## yahooo (24. September 2010)

achtung .. zuerst testen (spiel wir nicht besser) und dann erst kaufen.
spiel ist meiner meinung nach kein pc sondern bestenfalls konsolenspiel.
einige enttäuschungen: 
grafik schlecht: städte sehen aus wie umgedrehte winzige kochtöpfe, weniger übersicht. Mini-Karte war zb. bei civ1 fortschrittlicher.
kein technologiehandel, nur 1ne einheit auf geländefeld, grundcharakter von civ1-4 fällt weg . mehr geplänkel als strategie. fast keinen einfluß mehr auf technologie, diplomatie, kultur, produktivität der städte. civ5 ist eher ein schlechtes siedler spiel .. werds wieder einpacken und civilization4 spielen.

Fazit: größte enttäuschung und geldverschwendung dies gibt. ein strategiespiel ist das sicher nicht. (testen -  nicht von screenshots blenden lassen)


----------



## stoia (24. September 2010)

Was ist denn das für ein Geflenne? Ich habe CIV5 soeben durchgespielt. 

Ich kenne alle Sid-Games - und halte CIV5, entgegen mancher Platzpatronen hier, für sehr gelungen. Endlich keine 40-Unit-Stacks, kein Forschungs-Brokering (in CIV4 immer deaktiviert), und endlich wieder - wie einst! - Blocken von Einheiten. Auch nur eine Einheit pro Feld. Was wünsche ich mehr?

Ich finde nicht, dass der sog. Grundcharakter von CIV fort sei. CIV5 sieht nicht nur hübsch aus, es dürfte nach einigen Updates, off. Packs und Modpacks ein sehr, sehr, sehr gelungenes Spiel werden. Ich kann CIV5 auf "Marathon" nur empfehlen... Dann gewinnt das Spiel an Fahrt, da auch Kriege und Besiedlung langwieriger werden. 

Großes Bonus, im Gegensatz zu unendlich vielen Kinderspielen: Guter Soundtrack, sehr angenehm, atmosphärisch.


----------



## yahooo (24. September 2010)

stoia schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Geflenne? Ich habe CIV5 soeben durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kenne alle Sid-Games - und halte CIV5, entgegen mancher Platzpatronen hier, für sehr gelungen. Endlich keine 40-Unit-Stacks, kein Forschungs-Brokering (in CIV4 immer deaktiviert), und endlich wieder - wie einst! - Blocken von Einheiten. Auch nur eine Einheit pro Feld. Was wünsche ich mehr?
> 
> ...


----------



## yahooo (24. September 2010)

hätte jetzt fast einen autounfall verursacht .. war so stupide vom civ5 spielen. klick ... klick ... klick ....

.. lieber nicht öfters als einmal durchspielen .. das sollte auf der packung stehen.


----------



## Pwned666 (25. September 2010)

stoia schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Geflenne? Ich habe CIV5 soeben durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kenne alle Sid-Games - und halte CIV5, entgegen mancher Platzpatronen hier, für sehr gelungen. Endlich keine 40-Unit-Stacks, kein Forschungs-Brokering (in CIV4 immer deaktiviert), und endlich wieder - wie einst! - Blocken von Einheiten. Auch nur eine Einheit pro Feld. Was wünsche ich mehr?
> 
> ...


So ist es    Bin auch sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Wie gewohnt von Sid - absolutes Top spiel !

"Innovationsmangel"
Die Hex felder änderung sollen keine riesige änderung sein? Weil CIV war schon immer gut. Wurde nur durch religion und Co so langsam über die Jahre vollgestopft mit unwichtigen sachen die das Spiel total unübersichtlich gemacht haben. Bei mir hat CIV schon mit CIV3 nachgelassen weil das System in die Jahre gekommen ist (Fand alpha centauri immer besser als CIV3+4)

Das wichtigste an CIV war eine überarbeitung des Kampfsystemes und das ist mit CIV5 sehr sehr gut passiert was widerum CIV5 zum besten CIV macht was jemals erschienen ist. Die änderung hab ich mir schon seit CIV3 gewünscht


----------



## FordPrefect (26. September 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> stoia schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist denn das für ein Geflenne? Ich habe CIV5 soeben durchgespielt.
> ...


Ich glaub, ihr versteht es nicht:
Diese "überarbeitung des Kampfsystem" ist ja auch super und längst überfällig - aber wieso hergottsakrament muss man dann viele andere Erneuerungen und Innovation aus dem Spiel streichen? Wieso können denn keine 2 oder mehr Arbeiter auf dem selben Feld stehen und sich beim bauen helfen? Wieso kann man die Einheiten, welche zusammen auf einem Feld stehen dürfen auch nicht gleichzeitig ziehen? Und wann wird endlich mal die KI so schlau, dass man nicht mehr denkt man spielt gegen einen absoluten Anfänger (das habe ich gleich im 1. Spiel bemerkt bei Civ5). 
Die anderen Sachen, welche dummerweise hier nun fehlen, wurden ja zu genüge erwähnt.

Für mich geht Civ 5 nun Richtung Total War, nur dass es da dem Primus das Wasser nicht reichen kann, weil gerade bei Total War die Schlachten und die Taktik das Geniale sind.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es Mods oder AddOns wieder ein wenig Richtung Civ und nicht Total War bringen.


----------



## Pepsiritter (27. September 2010)

Eben im LAN gespielt ... Fazit: grafischer Blender. 

Das beste am Spiel ist der Intro-Film. Das Spiel selbst scheint von Hobbyprogrammieren abgeliefert zu sein:

- Züge werden unterschlagen
- Spielsteuerung: erst rechts unten klicken, dann links oben - wieder und wieder ... auf einem 24" Breitbildmonitor der blanke Horror
- die Krönung: Man gewinnt und hat keine einzige Siegbedingung erfüllt
- und wenn man eine LAN-Partie unterbrechen möchte, wird man darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht gespeicherte Daten verloren gehen ... ehm, aber speichern läßt er einen auch nicht!

Mittlerweile manifestiert sich mein Gedanke, dass Anzeigenkunden einer objektiven Berichterstattung vorgezogen werden.  Normalerweise hätte das Game in den Fachzeitschriften "zerrissen" werden müssen, anstatt auf HEX-Felder hinzuweisen, die es schon zu "Battle Isle"-Zeiten gab und so innovativ sind wie ein rechter Aussenspiegel am Auto.


----------



## FordPrefect (28. September 2010)

Pepsiritter schrieb:


> Mittlerweile manifestiert sich mein Gedanke, dass Anzeigenkunden einer objektiven Berichterstattung vorgezogen werden.  Normalerweise hätte das Game in den Fachzeitschriften "zerrissen" werden müssen, anstatt auf HEX-Felder hinzuweisen, die es schon zu "Battle Isle"-Zeiten gab und so innovativ sind wie ein rechter Aussenspiegel am Auto.


Den Verdacht habe ich auch schon seit längerem. Oder um es anders zu sagen, gewisse Spiele haben einen so hohen Popularitätsbonus, dass man sich gar nicht traut etwas schlechtes über sie zu sagen.


----------



## LordSaddler (28. September 2010)

*Info für Amazon-Vorbesteller:

*Der Kundenservice hat heute morgen bei mir angerufen, das* Vorbesteller-Map-Pack *wird im Laufe der Woche verschickt, genaueres wissen sie nicht.


----------



## BaronSengir187 (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Spiel ist für mich die größte Enttäuschung seit Master of Orion 3. Und das sieht unsere gesamte Civ 4 LAN Gruppe so.


----------



## Arkadon (2. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal kann man nicht irgendwo die forschung abstellen sodas man nur in 1 Zeitalter spielen kann?Wenn das nicht geht ist das aber sehr traurig für ein spiel im Jahr 2010.Oder bin ich nur blind


----------



## n0rdi (2. Oktober 2010)

+endlich ins Spiel eingebetteter Modsupport
+Städte die sich selbst verteidigen
+DX11
-STEAM
-zu wenige Civilizationen 
-Viel zu Viele unsinnige (Gebäude,Anführer,Wunder)


----------



## McManiac (7. Oktober 2010)

Das erste mal seit langem, dass ich auf einen PC-Games Test vertraut habe und das Spiel mal so gar nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. Das Testergebnis mag einem anderen Spiel entsprechen, aber nicht Civ5. 

Ich bin seit Jahren Civ-Spieler, aber der fünfte Teil ist einfach nur Schrott. Ich habe es nun nach dem dritten Abend spielen gerade deinstalliert und ins Regal gestellt. Über das ausgegebene Geld ärgere ich mich natürlich. Leider kann man den Mist nicht mal verkaufen oder verschenken, da es an den Steam-Account gebunden ist.

Meine Bewertung: bestenfalls 50 Punkte


----------



## TJHooker88 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss meinem Vorredner Recht geben. Nach dem Lesen des PG-Tests war ich ganz heiß auf Civ V, aber nachdem ich es nun ein paar Tage spiele, hat sich echte Ernüchterung breitgemacht. Mittlerweile bin ich der Reihe seit dem ersten Teil treu, welchen ich damals noch auf einem Amiga gespielt habe. Teil IV war damals wieder eine runde Sache, aber diesmal bin ich nicht zufrieden. Einige Aspekte des neuen Kampfsystems sind ja Geschmackssache und bieten durchaus neue taktische Herausforderungen, aber warum Einheiten in der Bewegung nicht mal eigen besetzte Felder passieren können, sondern nur über den Umweg zum Ziel kommen, ist mir nicht klar. Das führt dann dazu, dass angeschlagene Einheiten nicht "durchgereicht" und ersetzt werden können und unter Umständen vernichtet werden.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Verschiffungsmodus von Einheiten irgendwie ausgestellt werden kann? Bsp.: Die Funktion automatisierte Bautrupps wurde beibehalten. Gut so! Wenn aber meine Bautrupps selbstständig anfangen wegen einer Mine/ Bewässerung über alle 7 Weltmeere zu segeln, ohne dass ich es mitbekomme, dann ist das freundlich gesprochen unschön.

Warum kann ich die Geländefeldbearbeitung in meinen Städten nicht mehr wirklich manuell steuern? Warum kann ich nicht selbst Steuerrate, Forschungsrate etc. festlegen?

Grafik ist ja ganz nett, aber auch nicht überall überzeugend (z.B. die Flüsse).

Fazit: Es gibt einige Neuerungen, aber die halten sich in Grenzen. Dagegen wurden alte und bewährte Spielfeatures nicht integriert. So wie das Spiel jetzt existiert, scheint es mir eher eine Lightversion zu sein, geeignet für eine Konsole. Ein Spiel mit Tiefgang sieht anders aus. Schade um das Geld. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Entwickler noch ne Schippe nachlegen.

@ PC GAMES: Wie kommt Ihr eigentlich zu dieser Bewertung?


----------



## TheChicky (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele gerade auf Marathon und was mich am meisten neben diversen Bugs stört, ist dieses grobe Missverhältnis zwischen Forschungs und Produktionsdauer. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Erforschung einer neuen Technologie teilweise nicht mal halb solange dauert wie das Bauen einer Einheit oder eines Gebäudes! Wenn es endlich fertig ist ist es schon veraltet. Es müsste genau umgekehrt sein, verdammt!

Das ist wirklich ein grober Designschnitzer und war leider auch schon in CivIV so.


----------



## Drakstar (27. Oktober 2010)

Was muss ich tun damit das Spiel in deutscher Sprache funktioniert. Habe im Spiel noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden von Englisch auf Deutsch umzustellen. wäre super wenn mir hierbei jemand helfen könnte. Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

Drakstar schrieb:


> Was muss ich tun damit das Spiel in deutscher Sprache funktioniert. Habe im Spiel noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden von Englisch auf Deutsch umzustellen. wäre super wenn mir hierbei jemand helfen könnte. Vielen Dank im voraus.


Wo und welche Version hast Du denn gekauft? Klick doch mal mit rechts bei Steam, wo Du es auch startest, auf Civ5, Eigenschaften und dann auf Sprache. Kann aber sein, dass da noch was runtergeladen werden muss, bis das dann klappt.


----------



## cromagnon (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele Civ von Anbeginn, kann nicht mehr sagen, wieviele Monate ich insgesamt davor gesessen habe. Für mich ist der 3. Teil der bisher absolut Beste, seit dem wird Civ mit jedem Teil schlechter. Mit Civ4 hab ich mich lange rumgequält um den verborgenen Reiz zu finden, vergeblich. Zu kompliziert, Religionssystem gute Idee aber absurde Umsetzung (Ich komm vom andern Ende der Welt und bin Buddhist, desswegen mach ich dich jetzt platt), totale Übertreibung des Wunderkonzeptes (Hollywood und Hitsingles...hahaha), dummes Offene-Grenzen-Konzept (ich latsch mal eben mit meiner Armee durch dein Land), unübersichtliches kompliziertes Kampfsystem, bei Kriegen viel zu hoher kultureller Einfluß. Civ5 fliegt gleich in die Tonne, das 3D frißt nur Rechnerleistung, die Effekte schaut man sich nach einer Stunde eh nicht mehr an (gute Musik ist viel wichtiger). Danke, aber ich spiel weiter Civ3.


----------



## ClaudeDidier (3. Januar 2011)

Civ II war 6 Jahre auf meinem Rechner installiert, CIV III 4 und CIV IV bis zum Erscheinen des neuen Teils. Dieser ist nach nicht mal 2 Monaten vom Rechner geflogen und mein Favorit Civ IV BTS zurückgekehrt. Wieso dem so ist?
Im Vergleich zu den immer als grafisch schwach angesehenen, dafür aber umso mehr fordernden Vorgängern, ist Civ 5 eine Kapitulation vor dem Gelegnheitsspieler, der wenig Komplexität und eher Action haben will - die langjährige Community wurde dabei einfach ignoriert.
Gerade die Idee der Stadtstaaten führt dazu, dass Allianzen mit anderen Anführern unnötig werden, ich bekomme ja alles viel zu einfach von den Kleinen. Anstatt wie früher strategisch zu überlegen, was ich wie wo bauen soll, hole ich mir hier Einheiten, fehlende Ressoucen, Nahrung und Kulturpunkte. Die Effekte der Wunder wurden extrem abgewertet,und dienen am ehesten zum schnelleren Öffnen der Politikfelder denn diese stellen die "neuen Wunder" dar und haben erheblich gravierendere Auswirkungen. 
Am Schlimmsten wirkt sich aber der Schwierigkeit aus, denn dieser ist so einfach gehalten wie in keinem Teil zuvor. Bereitete mir in den Vorgängerteilen teilweise schon der Prinzenschwierigkeitsgrad Probleme, zocke ich mich nun ohne Schwierigkeiten zur Gottheit. Hier kommt es am ehesten noch auf die Oberhäupter an, Bismarck und Katharina sind zB im Vergleich zu Elisabeth oder Wu Zetian klar bevorteilt.
Alles in Allem ist Civ 5 für mich die größte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre und bekäme bei mir maximal 70%. Denn als Rundenstrategiespiel ist es schon ok, es ist eben nur kein Civ!


----------



## mab72 (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn der 4.te teil auf meinem 64 bit win 7 rechner laufen würde, würde ich den 5.ten teil wieder runterwerfen!!!
Bis auf die allgemeine spielfeld grafik ist der 4.te teil in allem deutlich besser!?
Alles aufzulisten was schlechter ist würde den rahmen sprengen, aber vorallem die fehlenden möglichkeiten, das fehlende handbuch, das...nennen wir es mal das halbgare dieses spiels geht mir auf den sack...schade um die hübsche grafik, die reinste verschwendung.
Man hat praktisch den 4.ten teil verstümmelt und zur tarnung hübsch angezogen.
Warum machen die entwickler das?
WIE KANN DAS SEIN???
Also wer den 4.ten teil hat und spielen kann...sollte besser auf teil 6 warten!

Ach ja...88%, pcgames?
Ich träume von dem tag an dem ein gutes spiel und demzufolge eine hohe wertung für euch nicht mehr nur eine hübsche optik ist.
Ein spiel(auch ein gutes) besteht aus mehr als nur grafik!!!


----------



## empollon (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Civilization V von einem Kumpel erhalten und getestet. Also das Schlimmste was Firaxis/2K Games machen konnten war, den Ingame-Worldbuilder herauszunehmen. Denn das was man sich da via Steam ziehen kann ist unter aller S.. . 

Alles was gepasst hat in Civilization IV wurde herausgenommen und das zieht das Spiel mächtig in den Keller (von mir eine doppelte sechs - also Note 12). Grafiken sind ja schön gemacht und die Weltkarte ist gigantisch - das ist auch in Ordnung so, aber den Spieler zu bevormunden, dass mag glaube ich keiner. Wer cheaten will soll es doch tun - geht ja eh nur im Einspieler-Modus.

Im Großen und Ganzen hat mich Civilization V NICHT überzeugt und ich bin froh, dass ich dafür kein Geld ausgegeben habe sondern nur mein Kumpel.

Tja, sieht ganz so aus als wäre das EUER "Windows Vista" 2K/Firaxis. Überspringt doch einfach einen Teil und bringt Civilization 7 heraus mit allem was da reingehört (Worldbuilder, Modding Tools etc.) und alles wird wieder gut.


----------

